# Η παραίτηση



## drsiebenmal (Jun 5, 2014)

Το επόμενο κείμενο δημοσιεύεται σε λαμπερό *λαδί χρώμα (βλ. εδώ)*.

Το πολιτικό θέμα της ημέρας είναι, σήμερα, η παραίτηση του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων κ. Χάρη Θεοχάρη. Ο ΓΓΔΕ διορίστηκε με πενταετή θητεία (μια μνημονιακή απαίτηση των δανειστών, που ήδη φέρεται να έχουν αγριέψει με το άκουσμα της παραίτησης, ιδιαίτερα επειδή, κατά γενική ομολογία θεωρείται επιτυχημένος ως τεχνοκράτης που μετέτρεπε σε πρακτικές εφαρμογές τις κυβερνητικές πολιτικές.)

Αρχικά, θεώρησα κι εγώ απαράδεκτο να μην τηρείται ένας εκσυγχρονιστικός θεσμός. Στα μικρά γράμματα του διορισμού του, όμως, ήταν σαφές ότι πρέπει να υλοποιεί την κυβερνητική πολιτική. «Την υλοποίησε;» αναρωτήθηκα. Και μετά άστραψε μια λάμψη: Το μέρισμα! Το κοινωνικό μέρισμα! Έμειναν 200 εκατομμύρια αδιάθετα. 400.000 πεντακοσάρικα. Τι έγκλημα ήταν αυτό!

Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι είχα βρει την απάντηση. Αποφάσισα να ψάξω λίγο στο Διαδίκτυο και πραγματικά, μέσω ενός ιστοτόπου (με έδρα στα νησιά Ταβουλού) που θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην αποκαλύψω, ανακάλυψα τα σύντομα πρακτικά δυο συνεδριάσεων κορυφής στο Μέγαρο. Το περιεχόμενό τους νομίζω ότι θα σας λύσει κάθε απορία για το τι συνέβη στην πραγματικότητα:

*ΜΕΓΑΡΟ, πριν από τέσσερις μήνες:*

ΑΣ: Λοιπόν, να μοιράσουμε μισό εκατομμύριο προεκλογικά. Να πάει σε φτωχό κόσμο, να πιάσει τόπο, να δουν όλοι ότι κάτι καταφέρνουμε. Πώς λέτε να το κάνουμε;
ΒΒ: Πρόεδρε, λέω να πάμε στα σίγουρα. Να τα δώσουμε αναλογικά στους περιφερειάρχες (μας), που ξέρουν τους φτωχούς (τους). Να δείξουμε την αποκέντρωση στις μεγάλες της στιγμές. Στην ανάγκη, θα συνεργαστούν και με τους δημάρχους (μας). Θα κάνουν καταστάσεις, όλα κανονικά, να φέρνουν όλοι και φωτοτυπία το Ε1 τους ή το δελτίο ανεργίας, όλα ωραία και νόμιμα.
ΓΣ: Κύριε πρόεδρε, υπάρχει ένας κίνδυνος. Μπορεί κάποιος να δηλώνει άνεργος και να έχει νοίκια από πέντε σπίτια. Ή να έχει γονείς και πεθερικά στο σπίτι κι αυτός να είναι άνεργος και να τους φροντίζει και να ζουν με τέσσερις συντάξεις, Ή...
ΑΣ: Χμμμ, δεν έχεις άδικο, Γιάννη. Τι λες να κάνουμε;
ΓΣ: Να Βάλουμε τον Χάρη να φτιάξει έναν αλγόριθμο. Να κάνουν όλοι αίτηση, να ξαναμαζέψουμε στοιχεία με την ευκαιρία, να κάνουμε διασταυρώσεις,..
ΒΒ: Γίνεται αυτό; Θα προλάβει;
ΓΣ: Οουου, είναι τσακάλι ο Χάρης.
ΑΣ: Καλά, Γιάννη, ανάθεσέ του το. Να έχει λήξει γρήγορα και λίγο πριν από τις εκλογές.

*ΜΕΓΑΡΟ, πριν από λίγες μέρες:*

ΑΣ: Ρε Γιάννη, είναι εντελώς γκάου μπίου ο δικός σου; Αντί να μοιράσει τα λεφτά, να πάρουν 400.000 ψηφοφόροι από ένα 500άρικο κοινωνικό μέρισμα, αυτός μαζεύει δηλώσεις, αγριεύει τους λογιστές και κρατάει τα 200 καβάντζα; Και τι ήταν αυτό που μου έριξε τα ομόλογα στον Ναό και με πήρε ένας γραμματέας της Κικής και φώναζε...
ΓΣ: Κύριε Πρόεδρε, είναι πολυπαραγοντικό το πρόβλημα, και μέχρι να βρει το απολύτως δίκαιο σύστημα...
ΒΒ: Μα τι πιπεριές είναι αυτές, ρε Γιάννη; Χεστήκαμε αν παίρνανε και 10.000 νομάτοι αδίκως. Έπαθε τίποτε ο Κωστάκης με τα τριχίλιαρα; Θα τους μαζεύαμε μετά, θα τους διαπομπεύαμε κιόλας. Σου είπα να τα δώσουμε στους περιφερειάρχες, με καταστάσεις, να τα μοιράσουν, ο Κατσαρός και ο Τζάκης.
ΑΣ: Και ο Λιάκος...
ΒΒ: Ναι αμέ. Και να τα δίνουν με επιταγές στα συσσίτια, να είναι εκεί και οι κάμερες...
ΑΣ: Ε, όχι και στα συσσίτια, ρε παιδάκι μου. Γυφτιά... Από τα ΚΕΠ.
ΒΒ: Ναι, Πρόεδρε, σωστά. Από τα ΚΕΠ. Που ήταν και δημιούργημα του Κινήματος...
ΓΣ: Θα τα τελειώσει μέσα στην εβδομάδα, μου είπε...
ΑΣ: Τι να τα κάνω τώρα, ρε Γιάννη. Την παραίτησή του να σου φέρει μέσα στην εβδομάδα.
ΓΣ: Μα είναι πενταετούς θητείας.
ΒΒ: Σιγά μην είναι και ΕΠΟΠ.
ΓΣ: Πάλι θα με πρήξουν από τις Ευρώπες.
ΑΣ: Καλά, θα κανονίσουμε να βγει μια καλή γελοιογραφία, να ασχοληθούν μ' αυτήν και να μη σου κολλάνε. 

(Γέλια. Δεν ξεχωρίζει ο ομιλών και δεν ακούγεται καθαρά) [...] επιβλέποντα [...] στο Σαλόν Κίτυ... (Γέλια)

ΑΣ: Λοιπόν, ΟΚ, Γιάννη; Τελειώσαμε. Βάγγο, μείνε να σου πω κάτι που έμαθα για τον Μάνο Σέργιο.
ΒΒ: Τον ποιον;
ΑΣ: Θα σου πω. Τι κάνεις εκεί, κοπέλα μου; Σταμάτα να κρατάς πρακτικά. Άντε, άσε τα εδώ να τα κοιτάξω και καληνύχτα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Προς το παρόν, επειδή το 'χω φρέσκο:

Τιτίβισμα στο protagon:
*Δεν χάσαμε γενικό γραμματέα εσόδων εμείς. Φόλοερ χάσαμε.*

Λοιπόν, για να τα μαθαίνουμε σωστά. *Follower* είναι αυτός που ακολουθεί κάποιον άλλο, εν προκειμένω φροντίζει να διαβάζει τα τιτιβίσματα που δημοσιεύει ο άλλος. Ο άλλος, αυτός που ακολουθούν άλλοι, είναι *Followee*. Που δεν ξέρω πώς το λένε, αν το λένε, μονολεκτικά στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Δύο+1 κείμενα στο protagon.gr για την περίπτωση του Θεοχάρη:

Αδιόρθωτοι και επικίνδυνοι (του Θανάση Σκόκου)
Σήμερα είμαστε όλοι Θεοχάρηδες (της Χριστίνας Ταχιάου)
Μήπως να καταργήσουμε τη θέση; (του Πάνου Πολυζωίδη)

(Να μη γίνει μόδα αυτό το «Σήμερα είμαστε όλοι...». Θα χάσουμε την ταυτότητά μας στο τέλος.)

Εγώ το μόνο που κατάλαβα (βάζοντας όλα τα σενάρια στα κουτάκια τους και περιμένοντας την επόμενη μέρα) είναι ότι, και μόνιμες θέσεις να προβλέψουν οι τροϊκανοί, το κομματικό μας σύστημα θα καταφέρει να τις παρακάμψει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2014)

Αναστέλλεται η έκδοση φορολογικών πιστοποιητικών από το taxisnet έως την Τρίτη 10 Ιουνίου, δηλαδή έως ότου οριστεί ο αντικαταστάτης του γενικού γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων Χάρη Θεοχάρη.
Σε ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσε η Διεύθυνση Ηλεκτρονικής Διακυβέρνησης της ΓΓΔΕ αναφέρεται:
«Αναστέλλεται έως την Τρίτη 10/6, η χορήγηση μέσω του συστήματος TAXISnet των πιστοποιητικών ΕΝ.Φ.Ι.Α. και των Αποδεικτικών Φορολογικής Ενημερότητας καθώς και των αντιγράφων εκκαθαριστικών Φόρου Ακίνητης Περιουσίας ετών 2010 – 2013 και Φόρου Εισοδήματος Φυσικών Προσώπων οικ. ετών 2012 - 2014, που φέρουν, κατά νόμο, μηχανική επιτύπωση της υπογραφής του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων.
Για τις δηλώσεις Φ.Ε.Φ.Π. οικ. έτους 2014 που συνεχίζουν να υποβάλλονται κανονικά, αναστέλλεται η έκδοση Διοικητικής Πράξης Προσδιορισμού του Φόρου επίσης έως την Τρίτη 10/6. Το ίδιο ισχύει για τις εκκρεμείς πράξεις Διορθωτικού Προσδιορισμού ηλεκτρονικών τροποποιητικών δηλώσεων Φ.Α.Π. ετών 2011, 2012 & 2013.
Η ολοκλήρωση της διαδικασίας εκκαθάρισης των δηλώσεων που θα βρίσκονται εξ αυτού του λόγου σε εκκρεμότητα θα πραγματοποιηθεί αμέσως μετά την ολοκλήρωση των απαιτούμενων διοικητικών ενεργειών για την αναπλήρωση των αρμοδιοτήτων του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων, οπότε θα επαναλειτουργήσουν και οι υπηρεσίες χορήγησης πιστοποιητικών.
Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόησή σας».

Η ανακοίνωση αυτή έχει προκαλέσει κάθε λογής σχόλια, που ξεκινούν από τα πολιτικά-επικριτικά τύπου «Λόγω Θεοχάρη...» (ας πούμε οριακά σωστό) μέχρι τα συνωμοσιολογικά τύπου «Ο Θεοχάρης κλείδωσε τα κομπιούτερ και πήρε μαζί του τα κλειδιά»...

Επί της ουσίας, όλα τα σχόλια δείχνουν ότι αφενός δεν καταλαβαίνουμε πώς λειτουργεί ο ψηφιακός κόσμος (δηλαδή, ότι πρέπει να προβλέπουμε όλα τα ενδεχόμενα και να λέμε στα μηχανήματα τι θα κάνουν σε κάθε περίπτωση) και, αφετέρου δεν καταλαβαίνουμε ότι στις χρονικά προσδιορισμένες θητείες προβλέπονται και μεταβατικά διαστήματα για να τακτοποιούνται τέτοια θέματα.

Επί της ουσίας, και επειδή οι θητείες δεν λήγουν πρόωρα μόνο με παραιτήσεις αλλά συμβαίνουν καμιά φορά και δυσάρεστα ανθρώπινα γεγονότα, είναι αδιανόητο να μην υπάρχει στο σύστημα πληροφορικής εναλλακτική λύση ηλεκτρονικής υπογραφής.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επί της ουσίας, και επειδή οι θητείες δεν λήγουν πρόωρα μόνο με παραιτήσεις αλλά συμβαίνουν καμιά φορά και δυσάρεστα ανθρώπινα γεγονότα, είναι αδιανόητο να μην υπάρχει στο σύστημα πληροφορικής εναλλακτική λύση ηλεκτρονικής υπογραφής.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει προβλεφθεί, όταν ο Γεν. Γραμματέας κωλύεται, ποιος υπογράφει αντ' αυτού.


----------

